#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Como melhorar o sinal do WOM 5000

## Suporte Intelbras

Pessoal! 

Para quem está com dúvidas nas configurações da CPE WOM 5000 e também quer melhorar o sinal do rádio. Segue abaixo, algumas dicas que irão ajudá-los.

*
Porquê o nível de sinal recebido no WOM é bem menor se comparado ao NanoLoco?* 

Em versões antigas do WOM 5000, existia um erro de exibição do sinal recebido. A partir da versão 2.0 este problema foi corrigido. 

Porém, existe ainda mais um motivo da diferença de sinal: Data Rate / Modulação. Quanto menor o datarate, maior a potência do sinal transmitido pelo equipamento. Esta diferença de potência pode chegar a mais de 5 dBm (dependendo do equipamento  utilizado) entre o maior (MCS7) e menor (MCS0) datarate. 

Os equipamentos da UBNT exibem a informação de sinal de acordo com o menor datarate, ao passo que o WOM 5000 em versões de firmware anteriores a 2.2, exibe o nível de sinal conforme a modulação real utilizada. A partir da versão 2.2, o WOM 5000 utiliza a mesma técnica da UBNT. 


*Porquê o nível de sinal recebido no meu AP é menor se comparado ao NanoLoco?* 

O WOM 5000 sai configurado de fábrica seguindo as normas da ANATEL (country code = Brasil). Desta forma, existem as restrições de potência de irradiação de acordo com o canal de operação do equipamento. O WOM 5000 irá alterar a potência de transmissão, em tempo real, de acordo com a norma. 

Trocar o país para "Compliance Test" fará com que o equipamento opere sem restrições. Esta prática é contra as normas da ANATEL e o usuário do equipamento assume total responsabilidade sobre seu funcionamento. 

*
Porquê ao configurar o WOM 5000 como AP, os clientes demoram para conectar?* 

O DFS (Seleção Dinâmica de Frequência) é um dos requisitos mandatórios da ANATEL para operação na faixa de canais que vão do 5470 ao 5725 MHz. Basicamente o DFS serve para evitar interferência com sinais de radar que operam nesta faixa de canais. Se seu equipamento está configurado nesta faixa, ele poderá levar alguns minutos para iniciar a operação normal, pois ele deverá fazer uma varredura especial em todos os canais desta faixa de frequência antes de iniciar qualquer transmissão.


*Porquê meu WOM 5000 não se conecta no meu AP quando oculto o SSID?* 

Mesma resposta anterior. O cliente não poderá transmitir nenhuma informação dentro desta faixa de canais. Portanto, o cliente ficará esperando o quadro BEACON (quadro de gerenciamento que contém diversas informações do AP) contendo o SSID desejado para associação. 

Ao ocultar o SSID, o BEACON vindo do AP não possui esta informação. Na faixa de canais onde o DFS não é mandatório, o cliente age de forma ativa, enviando um quadro especial requisitando informações do AP com o SSID desejado. 


*O que é e como funciona o controle de piso de ruído?* 

O controle de piso de ruído é um mecanismo que atua na eliminação de interferência. Através desta técnica, é possível fazer com que o equipamento opere com mais estabilidade em ambientes com muita interferência. Para uma explicação mais amigável, acesse este link: https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=163418&p=661556#post661556 

O que realmente importa para o equipamento, é a relação sinal/ruído (SNR). Este valor deve estar idealmente no mínimo em 15 dB (em distâncias de até 10Km). 

Quando o WOM está configurado como cliente, somente o sinal que vem do AP deve ser considerado. Logo, podemos configurar o piso de ruído de forma automática, deixando seu valor entre 15-20 dB. 

Já em modo AP com mais de 1 cliente associado, temos diferentes níveis de sinal vindo dos clientes. Neste caso, para melhorar a performance, o ideal é configurar o piso de ruído manualmente de acordo com o cliente que tem o PIOR sinal (recebido pelo AP), deixando a margem de 15-20 dB de SNR. Exemplo: Se o sinal do pior cliente conectado no WOM é -60 dBm, podemos ajustar o nível do piso de ruído para -75 dBm. 

Todos os sinais que estiverem abaixo ou próximo do piso de ruído serão ignorados. Portanto, se você configurar o piso de ruído para -60 dBm, todos os clientes que tiverem um sinal em torno de -60 dBm não conseguirão se comunicar com seu AP. 
Para verificar a eficiência desta técnica, consulte nossos testes práticos neste link: http://redesoutdoor.intelbras.com.br/wiki/index.php?title=Controle_de_Piso_de_Ru%C3%ADdo 


*Como habilito ping na WAN do WOM 5000?* 

Acesse a aba "Firewall" e marque a opção: "Ativa ping na WAN". 

*
O que é o campo distância do enlace? Devo mudar o valor deste campo?* 

Este campo é responsável pelo ajuste do ACK timeout, utilizado para otimizar a performance de enlaces outdoor. Se a distância do seu enlace é de até 5 Km, você pode deixar no valor padrão ou fazer um ajuste mais fino, colocando este valor próximo da distância real do enlace. Se colocar um valor abaixo da distância real, terá grande perda de performance e muitas retransmissões de pacotes. Se colocar muito acima, poderá ter uma pequena perda de performance, mas nada tão impactante quanto colocar um valor abaixo da distância real.

Esperamos que após estes esclarecimentos, todos possam desfrutar do melhor que o rádio tem a oferecer.

Att,

Suporte Intelbras.

----------


## Fastwireless_telecom

*Distribuidor OFICIAL Intelbras BRASIL! FASTWIRELESS!!!


Uma parceria sólida e concreta entre empresas sérias e com objetivos 

Acesse nosso site e confira as novidades www.fastwireless.com.br

Intelbras
*

----------


## misterbogus

uma coisa é fato! o hardware não mudou, mas houve uma irresponsabilidade do fabricante em não testar previamente os equipamentos, Tão rapidamente o firmware foi já para a versão 3

outra, até hoje, é bem mais rápido e facil instalar um nanoloco doque um wom-doido.

----------


## WmNet

Discordo do amigo acima, a facilidade e agilidade para instalar é a mesma ou mais fácil ainda, ja que a configuração vem praticamente pronta.

Custo X beneficio da WOM 5000 está excelente

----------


## FabricioViana

O pessoal da Intelbras sabe se vai disponibilizar 10 Mhz nas WOM?

Será que alguém da Intelbras poderia responder se isso está em estudo ou se é impossível?

Obrigado
Fabricio

----------


## jeffersonrez

A intelbras vai coloca o ipoll na wom 5000 e nos wog212???

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> O pessoal da Intelbras sabe se vai disponibilizar 10 Mhz nas WOM?
> 
> Será que alguém da Intelbras poderia responder se isso está em estudo ou se é impossível?
> 
> Obrigado
> Fabricio


Olá Fabrício,

Já estamos estudando a possibilidade de inclusão do Ipoll do WOM5000.
Assim que tivermos novidades criamos um post aqui no fórum informando.

----------


## misterbogus

> Olá Fabrício,
> 
> Já estamos estudando a possibilidade de inclusão do Ipoll do WOM5000.
> Assim que tivermos novidades criamos um post aqui no fórum informando.


Poxa, desculpa ai, não é ser do contra não. mas é fogo
isso é a mesma coisa que dizer: "melhor nem contar com isso"

pois ainda estão estudando a possibilidade? limitação de hardware não é pois o WON 5000 tem um hardware maneiro.

o problema é que o Ipoll é um protocolo proprietário de outro fabricante. 
.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> O pessoal da Intelbras sabe se vai disponibilizar 10 Mhz nas WOM?
> 
> Será que alguém da Intelbras poderia responder se isso está em estudo ou se é impossível?
> 
> Obrigado
> Fabricio


Olá Fabrício,

O Chipset do WOM5000 é Ralink. Já este recurso não é possível neste Chipset.

----------


## megalink

Quantos clientes posso conectar no wom 5000 como AP?







> Pessoal! 
> 
> Para quem está com dúvidas nas configurações da CPE WOM 5000 e também quer melhorar o sinal do rádio. Segue abaixo, algumas dicas que irão ajudá-los.
> 
> *
> Porquê o nível de sinal recebido no WOM é bem menor se comparado ao NanoLoco?* 
> 
> Em versões antigas do WOM 5000, existia um erro de exibição do sinal recebido. A partir da versão 2.0 este problema foi corrigido. 
> 
> ...

----------


## evaldobraz

Gostaria de saber se este equipamento serve pra fazer um PTP distância 300 metros....grato...

----------


## Fastwireless_telecom

> Gostaria de saber se este equipamento serve pra fazer um PTP distância 300 metros....grato...



Serve sim Evaldo

Temos a pronta entrega para venda.

Entre em contato comigo

----------


## flavio antenas

Olá amigos boa tarde uso won 5000 ,tenho uns 300 na rede ,não tenho problemas de revisita,estou muito satisfeito ,o único problema e como já foi falado ele não tem um protocolo próprio e também a potência e como os amigos disse, você tem que ter um Ubnt junto para não perder a viajem,Vamos cobrar o pessoal da Intelbras para por o ipoll ai fica show

----------


## misterbogus

> Olá amigos boa tarde uso won 5000 ,tenho uns 300 na rede ,não tenho problemas de revisita,estou muito satisfeito ,o único problema e como já foi falado ele não tem um protocolo próprio e também a potência e como os amigos disse, você tem que ter um Ubnt junto para não perder a viajem,Vamos cobrar o pessoal da Intelbras para por o ipoll ai fica show


e também não trabalha em 10mhz, 

IPOLL não é da Intelbras, é da Deliberant, a Intelbras é so uma revendedora.

----------

